# regular room lights.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

i was wondering if the regular room lights have any effect in planted tanks.will they be any advance to the growth of the plants or do any damge to the plants?i dont use any lighting like that but i just cant understand the diffrence of the regular room lights and the tank lights.thanks everybody for the info in advance.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

They have no affects on your aquarium plants, unless you're using a window for light..which would grow plants, not kill them. But lights in your room are too ineffecient to have an impact on the plants inside your aquarium.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

*ok*



Raul-7 said:


> They have no affects on your aquarium plants, unless you're using a window for light..which would grow plants, not kill them. But lights in your room are too ineffecient to have an impact on the plants inside your aquarium.


what if you have the light above the tank and very close to it?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you have fluorescent lights in the room and it's close enough to your tank, it could have a little impact, but not too much. I use the CF screw-in lights in most of our household fixtures and it does have a little impact on house plants, but in an aquarium going through the water and glass, the wattage of household lights is minimal (17 watts or so, for CF), so it's not going to do much.
If you're talking incandescent light, then you can pretty much count it out for any impact.


----------

